# TPSrv.exe help me ASAP plzzz !!!



## noulis (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok here is the deal, when windows boot up i get this message 

*Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Program: ...Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2009\TPSrv.exe

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information*

and i know this is what Panda needs to work and it suggest me to restart my PC so the problem will be solved.
I have done it like 5 times till now but nothing.
Yesterday the only new thing i installed was MSN, i uninstall it and the restart again but nothing happend.
This had happend again like 5 months ago and when i restarted my PC it was everything OK!

Plz i need help ASAP ....


----------

